# Entlötpumpe



## Private Joker (18. Februar 2004)

Hi erst einmal,
ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich bin neu hier und weiß (noch) recht wenig über den Bereich Hardware, deshal wollte ich wissen wie eine Entlötpumpe funktioniert.
Ich weiß, es ist eine dumme Frage.
thx
Private Joker


----------



## pReya (18. Februar 2004)

Naja, das hat aber nix mit PC Hardware zu tun , sondern eher mit Elektrotechnik

Naja:

Sieht ungefähr wie ne SPritze aus Metall aus, dann drückste da so nen Schieber runter, wodurch im Korpus ein Unterdruck entsteht und wenn du dann nen Knopf drückt wird das heiße Lötzinn durch den Unterdruck in die Pumpe gesaugt !


----------



## Private Joker (18. Februar 2004)

Aber "läuft" die dann nicht irgendwann über?


----------



## pReya (19. Februar 2004)

Naja, im Prinzip schon, aber so wenig Lötzinn wie man da immer absaugt dauert das ewig, und außerdem kann man die aufschrauben und das Lötzinn rauskratzen !


----------



## Private Joker (19. Februar 2004)

Obwohl das die falsche Rubrik ist "DANKE" an alle!

Private Joker


----------

